# Menopur Side Effects....



## vicky2209 (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning

Hoping someone can give me a little advise - I've just started with the menopur injections last night, but today I've come to work but I am so lethargic... I feel so tired even though I got a full nights sleep (standard 8hrs) I have zero concentration span and just honestly never felt so tired!  - has anyone else experienced this and if so any advice on how to combat it as I can't have caffeine and don't really want to fall asleep as my desk!  

Thanks in advance for your help!!

Vicky xxx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Vicky

Tiredness seemed to be the only side effect I had throughout my dr & Stims.  What time do you do your injection?

I was doing mine around 730 & wasn't very often I was in bed later than 10pm.

Xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im day 2 of menopur and so far just a funny feeling in my tummy, not sure if its the medicine or from injecting, but feeling tender. Feeling a bit yuck due to the metformin im on until egg retrival. 

What dose is everyone on? Im on 150 and getting scanned on day 7 xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi ladies

I'm on 450 menopur and feel tired all the time. Just woke up on sofa so gone to bed. It's draining... Good luck 

X


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep!  Get plenty on rest, your bodies are working extra hard


----------



## vicky2209 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi ladies! 
Sorry just seen your replies!

Thanks for your feedback, nice to know I'm not only one completely wiped out by them! I'm taking 3 powders to 1 water (not sure what that is in grams!) And taking them at 8.20 each night. ...but it's the next morning I feel it, can't sleep in but dog tired, like a vicious circle! But only a week left and then onto the big stuff! Which is good as my legs are looking like pin cushions as I am sure you ladies know all about! Ha! 

Is anyone else struggling with the amount of water we're meant to drink? I'm such a child and don't like water unless got juice in it,  but then someone told me that was bad for us IVF people because of the sweetners in it? And I thought 'oh bugger' cos that's all I've drank for the past week!!? 

Hope all your cycles are going without hitches and the very best of luck to you all!!!!!

Vicky xxx


----------



## vicky2209 (Jan 13, 2014)

(FYI...just seen the notify button on these posts which means I won't be so ignorant next time anyone responds to my post! LOL! )

Xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Vicky, if you don't like the water on its own try just a small amount of fruit juice that does not have sweeteners in it. It might be enough to make the difference.  I get juice cartons for me and my daughter that are just juice with a splash of spring water.  Don't mind so much then if we are out and they only have fruit shoots as she does not have the sweeteners all the time.


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Or else you could juice some fresh lemon/limes or orange in the water x


----------

